# Vegan Baking?



## Mad Cook (Jun 13, 2014)

We're doing a baby shower and the expectant mama is vegan. I've been appointed to be in charge of cake. Have to do a big cake and some cupcakes

I know you can buy specialist egg replacer products but a passing mention in a magazine article a while back said that ground flax seed tasted better. Eggs would help with the rising of a "normal" cake so does flax seed do this?


----------



## menumaker (Jun 13, 2014)

Vegan Fruit cake
  This is a good one for the big cake. I have made it often;

225 gr chopped ,stoned dates,       50 gr ground almonds
275  mls    boiling water,               1 teasp mixed spice                      
450  gr    mixed fruit                     4 tablsp  orange juice or lemons x 2            
75    "    wholemeal flour                flaked almonds for top
75    "    plain white flour + 3 teasp baking powder.

   2 lb loaf tin or  7-8" sq tin. lined with baking parchment. 
    Set oven @ 160c / gas 3                                     

Soak dates in the water in a large bowl and cool. Then mash with a fork or potato masher. Add all other ingredients except the flaked almonds. Mix well. Put the mixture into the tin and sprinkle the flaked almonds over the top.
Bake for approx 75 - 90mins until cake is firm and a skewer comes out clean.
leave to cool before removing from the tin

As there is NO fat, NO eggs , NO sugar......this is also excellent for diabetics.    I don't DO cupcakes I'm afraid. Can't stand 'um!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 13, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Vegan Fruit cake
> This is a good one for the big cake. I have made it often;
> 
> 225 gr chopped ,stoned dates,       50 gr ground almonds
> ...


Thanks for that MM will save it to my file and try it out. I love anything with dates in it. 

No I don't do cupcakes either unless I'm forced into a corner. A lot of fiddling about for really not much effect.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2014)

This basic chocolate cake doesn't have any animal products, but it does contain white flour and sugar.

Wacky Cake Recipe : Food Network


----------

